# Ersatz für Windows Media Center für DVB-T ?



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2009)

*Ersatz für Windows Media Center für DVB-T ?*

Ich hab wegen eines Lenkradproblem bei NFS-Shift das Vista von meinem Laptop nun auf meinem PC installiert, das XP vom PC auf dem Notebook. Dummerweise hat das XP aber kein Media Center, und mein Notebook hat aber einen eingebauten DVB-T-Tuner, den ich ab und an auch nutze.

Gibt es ne freeware-Alternative für das WMC, mit dem man auch DVB-T schauen und aufnehmen kann?

Danke!


----------



## Oberboss (8. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ersatz für Windows Media Center für DVB-T ?*

Es gibt da ein Programm, ich glaube, MediaPortal oder so. Das ist auf jeden Fall Freeware. Einfach mal googlen, ich habe das auf den ALDI-XP-Rechner von meinen Eltern gemacht und damit konnte man fernsehen (ob aufnehmen geht, weiß ich nicht so genau, würde es aber mal stark vermuten )

mfg


----------



## Eol_Ruin (9. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Ersatz für Windows Media Center für DVB-T ?*

Ja *Media Portal* ist das beste wo gibt :
MediaPortal - Mediacenter - - Startseite


----------



## Herbboy (20. Januar 2010)

*AW: Ersatz für Windows Media Center für DVB-T ?*

Sorry, Ihr beiden, ich hatte den Thread damals ganz vergessen ^^

Hab seitdem auch gar nicht mehr versucht, DVB-T zu schauen - MediaPortal geht leider nicht, das erkennt meine TV-Karte nicht (man findet da im Forum auch andere Leute, bei denen die Karte nicht geht).


----------

